# With tears and a very heavy heart I regret to say that Ms. Hannah passed away



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dear Ms. Hannah, As I write this please know our hearts are aching with sadness over loosing you. You were such a beautiful, vibrant, loving little girl that everything about you made your mommy and daddy smile every day you were with us. No words can express how deeply you will be missed now and every day for the rest of our lives. You were special in every sense of the word! Jasper will miss you very much and morn your loss to. You know he loved , looked over you and protected you with all of his being. Your sweet little kisses were magical to him....they added a twinkle to his eyes and made that special bond you had with him all the much stronger. Moose didn't know you as long, but he is sad to. He always adored you and looked forward to all the fun time and kisses you gave him. God rest your soul Hannah. Our friends and family will miss you and mourn you ...even those who only knew you through pictures and stories. You were an angel here on earth and now it is with a heavy heart that I say you will forever be an angel looking over all of us in heaven. All mommy and daddy can say through the rivers of tears is that all of us will forever love you Hannah...thank you for giving your heart over to us. Rest in Peace Sweet Girl.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Rest in peace Ms Hannah. Im sorry for your lost, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That brought tears to my eyes, so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

There are no words to express my sorrow.. I am sitting here crying while trying to think of a way to say what is in my heart. Please know that you guys will be in my prayers. You were so very blessed to have Hannah in your life.. she was such a special girl. May the Lord see you both thru the pain of losing her. I am so sorry. Deb

*In Loving Memory of Miss Hannah~*


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I am so so sorry. I know how you feel right now believe me. I am sure Old Cookie met Hannah at the bridge xx


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Ms Hannah.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I know you are sad but you should also be proud that you gave her such a wonderful happy life full of love.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So very sorry to hear this Laura. My condolences to you and Ralph. Hannah had a wonderful life with you. She will be missed.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Praying for peace for your broken heart.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

So very very sorry for your loss of Hannah. My deapest condolences to you and your family.

°°°° R.I.P. Ms. Hannah °°°°


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...RIP Hannah!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Hannah was a beautiful little girl rip sweet hannah


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. She was a beautiful girl. I cannot imagine how you feel.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)




----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Laura----My sincere condolences. I know that you loved her so much and she was the apple of Ralph's eye too. she was one very content pup who was adored by her family. I am sorry.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Another Chi angel.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm crying for little Miss. Hannah Banana too.
You took such incredible care of this little angel, gave her everything, and
cherished her so much. I know she was very happy with you, you showed
her what true love is, you showed her what family is. I know she brought
a lot to you and your dear hubby as well. My thoughts are with you, I
hope your heart heals, knowing that you gave her your all. Hugs.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love you Hannah! God bless your sweet soul and we will miss you. My heart is so sadden by this news. Me, Shayley, Kizzie, Kaige & Kanyon send our hugs your way. I am so thankful Hannah lived a life of love with such a beautiful family. God bless you all during this hard time. *hugs* :sad5:


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful soul. So incredibly sorry for you loss. I can't imagine your pain. Godspeed little Hannah.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Laura, I am so sorry to hear this. My heart aches for you. RIP Ms Hannah. Many hugs to you and Ralph. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I am bawling like a baby. I am so very sorry for yours loss Laura I know she was special to you. I wish there was something I could do to help ease the pain. 

Please know that I'm here for you if you ever need to talk or just need a shoulder to cry on. You have my FB or can PM me. 

xoxooxo Sweet Hannah you are so loved and will never be forgotten.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Your beautiful words were so heartfelt they brought tears to my eyes also.
Much love to you and your family as your hearts heal.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

My prayers, thoughts and condolences to you and your loved ones. I am so very sorry for your loss .


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

so sorry for your loss... sweet lil' Hannah was so special...she will be missed.... *hugs*....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have lost precious little Hannah, she was a little beauty you could just see in her eyes how gentle she was.
Rest in peace little Hannah


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so so sorry. May she RIP..you gave her a loving and caring life, you can see that in the beautiful picture.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

so sorry for your loss x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry,you gave her a wonderful life and LOVE."HUGS"


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I ONLY WANTED YOU 
They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.
A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.
In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.
If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.
Author unknown


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

as i type this i am in tears too :'( i havent been on this forum very long but ive got to know all of you and your dogs and this breaks my heart to see when of the nice people go through the loss of their baby :'( R.I.P ms.hannah , may you run and play in the skys xxxxxx


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Iam so sorry for your loss. Please know that she is now free of pain and sufferiñg and you will see her again when the day comes she will be waiting for you on rainbow bridge


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank You all for the kind word's.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

my heart is aching for you now
xxxxxx love you ms hannah


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  RIP sweet Hannah. xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss....little Hannah was always a joy to see...she was such a little fighter....how many little girls could go thru what she did and come back so strong...she no longer has any pain. No more surgeries for that wonderful little one...she is running free and looking down and saying...thanks mom and dad...you always made me feel very special with all your love....



"When you are sorrowful look again in your heart and you will see that you weep for that which has been your joy." Kahil Gibran


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am saying a Prayer for all of you and Miss Hannah, She is with my Sweet hearts now, Buster, Brandi, Sissy.. Please now my heart aches for you all. Wiping tears away as I type this.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I started reading this at work but couldn't read past the second line as tears were welling up in my eyes.

I am at home now and tears are flowing as I type this.

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hannah was a beautiful girl, who had a beautiful and very loving family. She was very lucky to have you.

Rest in peace little Hannah.

Hugs, Regina


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Laura and Ralph...I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Hanna will be missed by everyone here. You are in my thoughts


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I loved Hannah, you could get lost in her amazing huge eyes. 

Thinking of you both and her chi brothers to xx 

RIP Ms. Hannah <3


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you'r loss


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Pass the tissues. I, too, sit here crying. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Words can't express my sorrow... =( You have my kindest wishes!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the very sweet sentiments. Hannah will be greatly missed by her family, friends and followers. Jasper and Moose miss her a lot to. I know with the time the pain will ease, but I know there will never be a day that goes by that my husband and I will not think of Hannah. She was such an angel and we loved her so much. She will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Laura and Ralph I am so very sorry for your loss. We all know how much Ms Hannah meant to your family. She was so loved. May her sweet soul rest in peace now.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for you'r loss.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Rest in peace beautiful girl!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi we are all going to miss our beautiful hannah we fell in love with her through your words in time i hope you can find joy inside with the wonderful memories you and your family have of her so sorry


----------



## DahliasMaMa (Jun 29, 2011)

So sorry you lost your precious Hannah.
But know that you gave her a wonderful life!
You are all in our prayers.


----------

